# y-pipe question



## 90maxima (Oct 20, 2005)

Well I do not know if this has to do with the Y-Pipe... but I've checked on all modes of my car, and I drive on comfort compared to (power,auto) because its the best mileage. But I have a high performance muffler thats really big and sounds loud and nice, and a cold air intake... thats about it, but sometimes when I hit it like to just start off from a light or somethin but car revs up to 5-6 rpms and it just stalls up there and if I hit the gas you can hear the engine just like revving but not moving.. haha, its funny cause I had to pull over the other day and put on my flashers and put it in Neutral, turn the car off then put it in Park. 

What does this sound like to you? I think its bad transmission fluid/filter... it smelled burnt but some say that you should not change your fluid and filter cause it could just do worse on the car? 

My car is a 90 max automatic btw, is this related to the exhaust in any way?


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*stalling motor*



90maxima said:


> Well I do not know if this has to do with the Y-Pipe... but I've checked on all modes of my car, and I drive on comfort compared to (power,auto) because its the best mileage. But I have a high performance muffler thats really big and sounds loud and nice, and a cold air intake... thats about it, but sometimes when I hit it like to just start off from a light or somethin but car revs up to 5-6 rpms and it just stalls up there and if I hit the gas you can hear the engine just like revving but not moving.. haha, its funny cause I had to pull over the other day and put on my flashers and put it in Neutral, turn the car off then put it in Park.
> 
> What does this sound like to you? I think its bad transmission fluid/filter... it smelled burnt but some say that you should not change your fluid and filter cause it could just do worse on the car?
> 
> My car is a 90 max automatic btw, is this related to the exhaust in any way?



Sounds more to me like the motor is revving, like it's in nuetral, even though it's in gear, because you have a transmission that's slipping and not engaging. As far as why it stalls out completely, it is similar (although not exactly the same) as if you had a stick shift and didn't switch gears in time to the next proper gear. Your clutch-to-flywheel speed matchup would cause the engine to bog and stall. Similarly in an automatic, you have a torque converter, that's sort of like the equivalent of a clutch in a 5 speed, and engine bogs because you can get engine speed and stall speed "to match up". Sounds not like an exhaust related problem, but rather, a slipping transmission problem.


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

You probably need another tranny. I would either sell it or invest in a 5 speed swap. A tranny flush will help out a little.


----------

